# Windows 7 Public Beta Site (Up and working)



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Edit: (tom robertson, Jan 10, 2009) The Windows 7 Beta downloads and keys are available. Each key is good for 3 PCs and valid until August 1, 2009. Each Windows Live user can get 1 64bit version key and 1 32bit version key.

Edit: [strike]It will not ne available til "afternoon" (PST or EST unknown) and [/strike] only 2.5 million license keys will be issued.

The announced Public Beta Site for the Windows 7 Beta Download is http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx

As of 6:15AM ET it is not as yet posted. I will monitor this throughout the day and update this when it appears.

When you complete the installation of the Beta and run all updates, please check to see if the update KB961367 has been installed. If not, go to http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8B-D574-4E39-B4BA-67B859A242B7&displaylang=en and download this patch and install it before doing anything else. This patch will eliminate the MP3 file issue reported by some testers. If you need an Antivirus app for use with this Beta, Free AVG works fine.

Larry


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I grabbed build 7000 last week. It will not recognize my netcard, or pci slots. The public beta is a larger iso so I am keeping my fingers crossed it will install correctly. It is nice from what I have been able to use. One feature I like is when you have a bunch of open windows you can grab the one you want to stay open and "shake" it. All open windows then minimize. Shake the window again and all closed reopen.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Sweet!!! I am very excited about Windows 7, i have heard some pretty good things. The site is decent looking. Will the download be from this site or another one? I assume it would be under the download link lol


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

wow, that site is running slllloooooooowwwww......


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dave29 said:


> wow, that site is running slllloooooooowwwww......


Yes it is... Just tried loading it... Taking forever.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dave29 said:


> wow, that site is running slllloooooooowwwww......


There has to bw tons of people like us trying to d/l the new build. Yes it's sloooooowwwww, but atleast it hasn't been crashed yet :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> There has to bw tons of people like us trying to d/l the new build. Yes it's sloooooowwwww, but atleast it hasn't been crashed yet :lol::lol::lol:


give it time.....:lol:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dave29 said:


> give it time.....:lol:


Glad I have my copy here already


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

The site's down now. I get: Service Unavailable


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

cclement said:


> The site's down now. I get: Service Unavailable


 yup


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

its up now going pretty fast...for the moment. I dont see where to download yet though


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cmtar said:


> its up now going pretty fast...for the moment. I dont see where to download yet though


Read the OP... and also the site you're attempting to download from. :grin:



> Windows 7
> 
> Over the past few years, you've asked us to make some changes to Windows. We listened closely. Now it's time to share an early look at how we've used your feedback. Windows 7 is faster, more reliable, and makes it easier to do what you want. Both the everyday things and the killer "is that really possible?" things. Dig into this site to see what's coming. *Want to try the Beta? Come back the afternoon of January 9. *And remember-this is just a preview. There's more to come.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Glad I have my copy here already


me too i have 2 xp laptops that it would not upgrade though


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The Microsoft Web Sites appear to be back to normal operation but the download for Windows 7 has yet to be posted... but they did say "in the afternoon" and it is only 10:00AM on the west coast... so hang in there, it will be worth the effort.

Larry



tcusta00 said:


> Read the OP... and also the site you're attempting to download from. :grin:


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Paul Thurrott gave this site: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx

But I tried it and it said too busy.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

just pulled this from a windows live site....\


When will it be available?
January 9th (tomorrow). The exact time hasn’t been announced. The time zone is probably PT (Pacific Time USA). So, the earliest it’ll be published for download is 12:00:01AM (PT), January 9, 2009. 

From the Windows 7 Page “Come back the afternoon of January 9”. 

Update: there is speculation that the public download will be available at 12:00 PM (noon) Pacific Time (PT) USA. 

Partners with a MSDN or TechNet subscription can download Windows 7 Beta now. All other partners can download Windows 7 Beta starting January 9, 2009 at 12:00 PM Pacific Time. If you’re not a Partner, then links on the Partner sites will be of no use to you – you must sign in with a partner ID to gain access to the download from there.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Read the OP... and also the site you're attempting to download from. :grin:


yea what i mean was i dont see where to download as in its not up to download yea sorry about that.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cmtar said:


> yea what i mean was i dont see where to download as in *its not up to download* yea sorry about that.


:scratchin Right. I think you've answered your own question. Maybe.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

They are supposed to "release" it to the public at 12:00 NOON PST.

The TEChnet site is still REALLY bogged down


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright... It's after 12 in Redmond... Where is it???


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

these people are freaking out.
http://qna.live.com/Search.aspx?tag=windows+7


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dave29 said:


> these people are freaking out.
> http://qna.live.com/Search.aspx?tag=windows+7


Hey, at least this isn't the only site where people flame companies for not delivering on a rumor. :grin:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

The Links from this MSDN Blog site are working well

http://blogs.msdn.com/stevecla01/default.aspx


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like it is postponed

http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9125626


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

kfcrosby said:


> The Links from this MSDN Blog site are working well
> 
> http://blogs.msdn.com/stevecla01/default.aspx


you do not get a key with the download though. that download is only good for 30 days without a key.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

So maybe we will get a second shot at obtaining a key...


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, but at least it will be already be downloaded when keys are available.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The constant checking of the web site for the download made the Windows 7 web site go down repeatedly today, alerting Microsoft network engineers that they were going to have to put more infrastructure in place to handle the loads and apparently this process is underway.

Using the link at the msdn site to download the software and store the iso file on your hard drive then wait for the delivery system to come up and obtain a key at that time, might not be a bad idea.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Direct links:

x64 ISO:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

x86 ISO:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...00_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

If you do not get a key there is hope. 
admin logon 



cmd prompt 
slmgr -rearm


This is good for a total of 120 days


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Is anyone else getting a partial download with these links? I tried twice and both times, they stopped at 525 MB.



CoriBright said:


> Direct links:
> 
> x64 ISO:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

They can spin this any way they like, but Microsoft has screwed-up royally so far, IMHO.

I can't tell you how much time I've wasted trying to get the download so far today, all to no avail. And I'm a registered techweb user. I've tried techweb through the site, the public beta links and the e-mail link that was sent to me directly by techweb. What a disaster. There's gonna be a lot of negative press, and rightfully so, IMHO. /steve


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

cclement said:


> Is anyone else getting a partial download with these links? I tried twice and both times, they stopped at 525 MB.


Mine died at 406MB...

Good job M$!!! :nono2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Leave it to Microsoft to underestimate the demand for this Beta. Now the traffic looking for it on the Windows 7 site is shifting to the technical sites because the word is out about downloading and getting the key later. Subscribers to the technical sites are being kept from downloading and they pay for the priveledge. 

They need to regroup, apologize, ramp up the server sites and double the planned number of keys.

Larry


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just tried again and this one stopped at 261MB...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Mine died at 406MB...
> 
> Good job M$!!! :nono2:


424MB here


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Quality :nono:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> .
> 
> They need to regroup, apologize, ramp up the server sites and double the planned number of keys.
> 
> Larry


totally agree..... i have been in my home office all day waiting for this.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

460mb and failed on one... at 700 on second (and last) attempt... keeping fingers crossed. :sure:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Got lucky, was able to download the 2.4GB in the first try, using FF.

Good luck everyone!
Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> 460mb and failed on one... at 700 on second (and last) attempt... keeping fingers crossed. :sure:


yeah, im trying one more time and im done...... (for today):nono2:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I was able to download both the 32-bit and 64-bit images through work. Thank goodness for a very fast connection.

I think Firefox handles large downloads better than Internet Exploder.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I am *stunned* at how well this beta is running on a laptop I threw it on. I downloaded from MSDN yesterday, cut the DVD and did an install. Working much better than I'd expected, and I put it on a laptop with a dog slow HDD. The same laptop couldn't run Vista, with all the built in bloat. Loaded Office 2007 and a whole bunch of applications. VPN to work running nicely. Just downloaded 24 Office security patches.

So far, so good.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

what kind of transfer rate are you getting?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dave29 said:


> what kind of transfer rate were you getting?


roughly 700KB/s. The x86 version slowed to roughly 400 for a few minutes then continued back at the normal rates.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> roughly 700KB/s. The x86 version slowed to roughly 400 for a few minutes then continued back at the normal rates.


550-580 here (for now:sure


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm mostly at 7-800kb/s here but it keeps jumping up to 1.1/1.2mb/s every once in a while. 

1.1GB and counting...

EDIT: Failed.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

microsoft finally updated their "download site"
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Monkey - football.
Football - monkey. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Both iso's downloaded here. Now where's the keys? 

(Only legit, please. that was a joke--no hacking talk. Thanks!)

Tom


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

downloaded here as well, guess we'll have to wait for the keys. we have 30 days from activation, hope thats long enough:lol::lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Tried again... Failed about 10 minutes in...

Trying _again_... 4th try so far today... :nono2:

Edit: One guess as to what happened....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I am currently on Windows 7 (32-bit) on my scratch drive. Hopefully, I can Ghost 2003 the image and try out 64-bit in a while. Comments so far... none. It's only been running for about 10 minutes.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waited all night for this one. Got it coming down this morning. Since I need to add a virtual drive or a partition it looks like its a good thing I waited.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

let us know how it goes, i havent had any luck installing 7000


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Tried again... Failed about 10 minutes in...
> 
> Trying _again_... 4th try so far today... :nono2:
> 
> Edit: One guess as to what happened....


Try number 5 made it to 2.1GB before it died... 

Try number 6 failed at 500MB....

Shall we go for lucky number 7?? :sure:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is a legitimate method to get the Windows 7 keys. One technique is to use the Check4Change extension in firefox.

Of course, if you do NOT have a PDF printer installed, use either PrimoPDF or doPDF to install a free PDF printer on your system. Then, when you get the key, instead of printing a hard copy, print a PDF copy.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey i just go my key from the windows 7 website it's up and running get them while you can


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am downloading now also and got the key.  It says it going to take 3 hours to download.  Oh, well... I am off to do other stuff now while it is downloading.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

naijai said:


> Hey i just go my key from the windows 7 website it's up and running get them while you can


Thanks for the heads up. 
Attempting to download now.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I was able to get a product key and start the download. It worked better with IE than with Firefox.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Got my keys, got my downloads, now I gotta get some time. 

(likely during tonight's game?)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

BTW, the FAQ makes it clear that each key is good for up to 3 PCs and thru August 1, 2009. (Woohoo!)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-faq.aspx


----------



## bslange2 (Sep 20, 2007)

I can confirm this. It is downloading right now as I type this. I agree with the Internet explorer method as well.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Threads merged.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And another reminder: MP3 files can be corrupted if you do not patch the release. More details: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149569

Thanks, Larryflowers!
Tom


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I suspect that by now I am no longer lonely!! Post your Windows 7 Beta likes, dislikes and your discoveries for everyone to share in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149683


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

got both my keys too.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally gave in and downloaded "Download Accelerator Plus" after my 9th failed download attempt. It was able to resume for me evertime it failed. I ended up with a 2.44GB iso file... which I burned to a DVD using Cute CD/DVD Burner.

I inserted the DVD and booted to it. Got a couple of splash screens... Then a "Windows is loading files" screen... Then to the main Windows 7 splash screen where I clicked "Install Now ->"... Got to a blue screen that said "Setup is starting..."... after about 30 seconds, I received the error message "Windows could not collect info for [OSImage] since the specified image file [install.wim] does not exist."

Guess the ISO was corrupt... 

10th time is the charm?? :sure:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Also... a couple of other side notes... 

Firefox gives you a security warning when you click "Get the Beta" (or after selecting the version you want... can't remember which one)... saying that the security certificate is invalid...

Also... The "Download Now" button does nothing for me on two different computers...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I had better luck with IE to get the keys and downloads. It worked first time. FF didn't after a couple tries.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I had better luck with IE to get the keys and downloads. It worked first time. FF didn't after a couple tries.


Yep... It (the download link) works just fine in IE... but is _completely_ dead in FF...

It downloaded the "Download Manager" and is now pulling down the ISO... Fingers crossed... :grin:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I had to download the 32-bit twice. The first time it got stuck on 99% for a couple of hours. The second time it came down without issue.


----------



## Blue_Leader (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey all, trying ot get the download here and there seems to be a bit of a problem, im using IE8 Beta2 and when I try to download the iso it asks me to install the download manager, which I say ok to then either just sits at the Windows 7 Beta Download center page and does nothing (if I use IE8 64-bit) or boots me back to the key page (if I use IE8 32-bit). Of course if I use FF then the download link just doesnt do anything. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

For those having difficulties with FF on the download...install the IE tab add-on. When you get to the initial Microsoft page left click and switch to IE...then all kicks in and you can download.


----------

